# Boer-Savanna cross



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone raise boer/savanna cross on here? I would be interested to see pictures of them. Are they meaty/muscular? Are they east keepers? Are the does good mothers? Do they compete well in 4H style shows? I have tried to find Savanna breeders in Ohio but it seems they are far and few in the eastern states.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

One of my best commercial does is a Boer/Savanna cross of some kind. I bought her dam at the sale barn. She looks like a hairy boer. She's a big goat. She kidded 2 weeks after I got her. The doeling (3 years old now) looks just like a Savanna. When she's bred to a boer buck, the kids look like Savanna. If I wasn't trying to get more into registered Boers, I'd get a Savanna buck.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

surveyman said:


> One of my best commercial does is a Boer/Savanna cross of some kind. I bought her dam at the sale barn. She looks like a hairy boer. She's a big goat. She kidded 2 weeks after I got her. The doeling (3 years old now) looks just like a Savanna. When she's bred to a boer buck, the kids look like Savanna. If I wasn't trying to get more into registered Boers, I'd get a Savanna buck.


Are you planning kids from her this year?

I'm almost positive our favorite doe is boer-savanna cross but I can't say for sure. She turns into a fuzz ball during winter, shes big for her age and she has some other characteristics that makes me wonder (we are hoping to have kids from her this upcoming spring). I would be interested in purchasing a boer/savanna cross or FB Savanna doe if I could find the right one. I am searching but breeders are not as common as with the other breeds.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you on Facebook? There is a great group called Savanna Goat Breeders & Savanna's 4-sale that is pretty active. No breeders here in New England yet but they are getting closer!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Are you on Facebook? There is a great group called Savanna Goat Breeders & Savanna's 4-sale that is pretty active. No breeders here in New England yet but they are getting closer!


Thank you!! I will check it out.


----------

